# Lynnhaven Reds n Flounder



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I got off work a little early Friday, so I drove down to look around the marsh. I drifted for flounder around the tennis courts first and found nothing. By sunset I found myself by one of my favorite spots...








I tossed a chart gulp shad by the grass line and felt it bump along the bottom. I twitch twice and...... BAM!!!
Drag rippin', yak pulling, smile inducing 27"er.









About 3 casts later...
25.5"er









After the sun went down, I lost them. So I tossed out some crab and this 28" beauty couldn't resist.









A little while later...









That was it for friday night. 

Saturday, I took my cousin (new to yakfishing) out on the flats. No luck for several hours. We tried everything. He had just one 12" flounder. Towards the end of outgoing tide I found these guys using a spro bucktail. I was crazy happy to finally to find a keeper.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice catch


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

And the Asain Mafia Strikes Again..

Very, Very Nice Rob..congrats :fishing:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

What kind of ruler is that and where do you store it on your kayak.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

http://kayakfishinggear.com/hawgtrough.aspx


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks! The ruler is from http://kayakfishinggear.com/hawgtrough.aspx

Here's where I store it.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job Rob , haven't had much luck there as of late , I hope this is the turn around point , I'm thinking now I need to do a night op 
Thats red's I'm looking for ,way to go.

Most of the time I'm hitting the grass islands and Crab creek ,I'll heading futher back next time.

jerry


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks that is a great price too.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish Rob. I don't see a KBF saltwater challenge identifier in there.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I goofed. I should have been thinking about that.:redface:
Next time.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

nice pics Rob... where is Lynnhaven?


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Very nice fish. What kind of containers are they you have your Gulps in? Do they leak? I have been having a hard time finding some that don't.


Dean


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

cducer said:


> nice pics Rob... where is Lynnhaven?


VA Lynnhaven inlet. Off Shore Drive.

Dean, I got them from Walmart and no the don't leak. I even keep my FishFinder battery in one.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Rob... was curious. I put lynnhaven in on mapquest and it gave me 2 sites.... Va beach and hampton city.... Gonna have to come down there sometime would love to get into some reds. they dont seem to venture up this far in the bay ( Tangier Sound... Nanticoke river) at least I havent found any !!! could just be me though 

BTW... How do you like your Redfish 12? can you stand and site fish from it?
Looking for ideas on my first yak. Rented a Native Ultimate 12 and now I am hooked. had to sell my motorized skiff to pay some bills being unemployed and will replace it with a yak !!!! Hopefully soon!

:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Rudde. cducer, I love my Redfish. It's a little heavy compared to a lot of the newer yaks that are coming out, but I still love it. And yes I can stand on it and site cast. But that doesn't mean everybody can. I'm 6' 180lbs and I know smaller people that feel uncomfortable standing in it. I suggest going to a demo day, trying out the yaks and pick the best one for you. Everyone is going to have different preferences.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice catch


----------

